

Dynamic Range Day 2012 - agentgt
http://dynamicrangeday.co.uk/dynamic-range-day-2012/
The Music is too damn loud! I repeat the music is too damn loud!<p>http://www.dr.loudness-war.info/
======
agentgt
You can see how much range your favorite albums have here:
<http://www.dr.loudness-war.info/>

